# My new Zune background image.



## ShakeBunny (Dec 27, 2008)

I really liked the way the paint and shadows moved in the teaser for SF4. I wanted to emulate that in this background. So what do you think?







This took me about and hour using paint.net. It's amazing what one can do with ten or more layers in a picture.


Anyway, I hope you like it! You are free to use this on you Zune if you wish.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm... I just dont like the Cross part in the middle IMO.
Whats Zune?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 27, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Hmm... I just dont like the Cross part in the middle IMO.
> Whats Zune?


That's the zune logo....

Look's nice though.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 27, 2008)

Zune is Microsoft's equivalent of the iPod. Very nice IMO.

BTW, here is what it looks like without the logo.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 27, 2008)

That version looks so much better.


----------



## damole (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah, the logo ruined it IMO.


----------



## Jytach (Dec 29, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Zune is Microsoft's equivalent of the iPod. Very nice IMO.
> 
> BTW, here is what it looks like without the logo.




I was just about to ask for that. I love you.


----------

